# White Spot on Forehead



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

A few of my girls littermates had a white spot on their forehead. Keeping up with them they seem to have grown out of it . I thought it was cute. 
Mine is so light you couldnt see one if she had it


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

It's called a milk spot. Many times they go away with time. Occasionally they don't.


----------



## Jigartokyo (May 24, 2020)

Dunmar said:


> A few of my girls littermates had a white spot on their forehead. Keeping up with them they seem to have grown out of it . I thought it was cute.
> Mine is so light you couldnt see one if she had it


----------



## Jigartokyo (May 24, 2020)

Thanks a lot!

Cheers
Jigar


----------



## mi1215 (Oct 15, 2019)

Charlie is 10 months old and still has his white spot. I have read online that it is a genetic trait that was passed down from some of the earliest golden retriever breeds.


----------



## Jigartokyo (May 24, 2020)

Hey
Yes even the vet told that Tokyo's white spot must have been passed on by their earlier grandparents

Thanks
Jigar


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

White markings, spot on head, spot on chest, toe tips and such were prevalent in the pre WWII dogs. Breeders have worked for decades to control the little dashes of white. 

No, your Golden Retriever is not a mixed breed dog if it has a little dash of white.


----------



## Jigartokyo (May 24, 2020)

Thank you for the reply

Cheers
Jigar


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Mine has a small white blaze on her chest..just like her father. She also has the same mustache as her dad does. The white blaze isn't visible on this picture, but her mustache sure is.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

My first golden had a spot on her head too In 1995. The breeder was very excited about it. She called it a flash and said it was a sign of good luck that would go away. She was a great dog. Yup her flash did go away. I missed it, too cute!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

What is a mustache on a Golden? I don't see anything unusual on that bitch's face.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> What is a mustache on a Golden? I don't see anything unusual on that bitch's face.


I only see whiskers lol.
My 20 week old has whiskers that would put an old woman to shame


----------



## Jigartokyo (May 24, 2020)

Rastadog said:


> My first golden had a spot on her head too In 1995. The breeder was very excited about it. She called it a flash and said it was a sign of good luck that would go away. She was a great dog. Yup her flash did go away. I missed it, too cute!


Hey that's really awesome thanks so much for your reply

Cheers
Jigar


----------



## Sarang Sood (May 18, 2020)

After reading your post and your concerns about the white spot on your puppy head, I did some research, and it turns out there is no need to worry about this. I have seen posts of golden retriever puppies who are from champion breed and have similar kinds of white spots. In some cases when the puppy will grow these marks will become less visible. But if the mark doesn't get less visible. I feel like this white mark looks adorable on your puppy.


Cheers


----------



## Jigartokyo (May 24, 2020)

Thank you for goofrd reply


----------



## Rosiet07 (Jan 26, 2021)

Jigartokyo said:


> Hello Guys ..
> 
> I recently bought an golden pup and hes very cute and adorable...
> He has a white spot on this forehead is that something to do with less of golden features and breeding issues or it's common to have a white patch / spot
> ...


Do you think my gods spot will go away?


----------

